# ND rates Hoeven Highest in Nation?



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Did you all know, that according to a recent survey ( Governor Survey ), the Governor of North Dakota has the highest approval rating of ALL the Nation's governors, followed by South Dakota?/!

Hoeven has a startling 71% approval rating!

Amazing, our Illinois Governor ranks 42nd with 36%...

Here is the actual survey Q&A Survey Says!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Hmmm...Got any stats on our two legislative branches??


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

From what I gather reading here today, and knowing a number of good people out your way, I bet it would be interesting reading! :roll:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Dumb and Dumber :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

There is another nail in the coffin of my faith in poles. It's a much happier thought than the alternative (sportsman think he is their man).


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

the only pole you need was his landslide victory... i'm betting its accurate


----------

